# Smoked maters?



## smokin backyard (Aug 30, 2013)

I have an abundence of roma tomatos from the garden this year, and have already canned a bunch and made gallons of salsa. I'm just about out of ideas!

Has anyone ever tried to smoke them? Kinda like a "fire roasted" type deal. Or like a smoke>dehydrator for a smoke dried tomato?

I wanna hear your ideas people!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 30, 2013)

Either way should work out fine...haven't done it yet myself, although your questions and ideas have me interested. I have hot smoked ancho (green) chilies and dried for grinding into powder, and kept some hydrated for use the following day in a smoked green chili with chicken dish (even smoked the dry beans)...the remainder went to the freezer in bags. The anhco powder is a tasty way to spark up a dry rub. Speaking of, if you smoked/dried the tomatoes, they could be powdered as well, and used for a multitude of things, including adding to rubs, salads. vegetable dishes and making a soup mix for when times are tough or you need something quick and easy. Either way can give you a lot of uses for you tomatoes...just think outside the box.

My game plan would be to try a bunch of each.

Eric


----------



## coolbob1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Yup, I do romas all the time. I cut 'em in half, lay 'em out on Todd's mats, Sprinkle w/s&p, onion powder & basil. Smoke 'em about 3 hours (cherry) & finish drying in the oven. They come out like candy.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 31, 2013)

I hace also smoked them before hot and cold. Cut and half as well.. 
Cold smoke for fresh salads or salsas.. good stuff.  Tomatillos are even better.. they are firmer so they can take a longer hot smoke..


----------



## smokin backyard (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas! 

I also had a bunch if red jalapeño from the garden as well so we ended up with a double dose. 2 racks of peppers and 2 racks of tomatoes. 
Filled up the 12" tube with pitmasters and let them hang out in the smoke for almost 6 hours. 
Transferred them to the dehydrator where they a currently getting happy! 













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ Aug 31, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Sep 16, 2013)

Well how happy did they get?? looks good so far.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 17, 2013)

I missed your pic post 16 days ago, somehow. Makes me REALLY want a dehydrator now! Been wanting one just for dry rub ingredients for a couple years and I kept putting it off, but I have my sights zeroed in on one now for my next goodies order.

How'd your Jaos & Tomatoes work out for you?


Eric


----------



## smokin backyard (Sep 25, 2013)

forluvofsmoke said:


> I missed your pic post 16 days ago, somehow. Makes me REALLY want a dehydrator now! Been wanting one just for dry rub ingredients for a couple years and I kept putting it off, but I have my sights zeroed in on one now for my next goodies order.
> 
> How'd your Jaos & Tomatoes work out for you?
> 
> ...


They turned out pretty good with a nice smokey aroma. The true test will be when I finally get around to making chili. Between the smoke dried tomato, and homemade chipotle its gonna be awesome! Just need it to get a little bit colder! Still too warm for chili!.

As far as the dehydrator goes, it's well worth it. I've got my money back a couple times over now. The wife even uses it for her herbs. I currently have a batch of cayenne drying out now, with another batch of chipotle to follow this weekend.

Heres a protip: When dehydrating peppers, run them out in the garage or a well ventilated area. Unless of course you like inhaling the equivalent of mace!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 25, 2013)

Ha-ha-ha!!! That's funny, and interesting, about drying peppers...hadn't thought about vaporized capsaicin going air-borne...:eek:..thanks for the tip!!!


Eric


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 25, 2013)

I do this smoky tomato sauce where I grill  tomatoes and onions indirect with a little oil, a few herbs and spices, and blend them. I either add it to a spaghetti sauce, or salsa, or just serve with meatballs. Yummo!


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 25, 2013)

I smoked some roma tomatoes with olive oil, salt, & pepper.  Near the end I added some goat cheese and balsamic vinegar at the end.  Very Tasty!


----------

